# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ηχεία & PC Ηχεία > [Ηχεία PC] να βγάλω 5+1 ήχο απο Η/Υ με οπτικη ίνα

## 1kost1

Γεια σας! Έχω αυτόν τον υπολογιστή κ θέλω να τον συνδέσω με τον ενισχυτή μου για να βγάλω 5+1 ήχο σε ταινίες κλπ με οπτική έξοδο. Επειδή δεν έχει οπτική, τι μπορώ να κάνω;;; κάποια κάρτα ήχου εσωτερική;;;; πάντα μέσα σε άκρως οικονομική τιμή. Δεν θέλω ούτε διάφορα καλούδια να έχει, ούτε τίποτε για επαγγελματικές ηχογραφήσεις κλπ ¦. Απλά έναν ικανοποιητικό ήχο μέσα από οπτική ίνα ¦.

----------


## vasilllis

Υπαρχουν κατι ετοιμα modules απο spdif se jack ή το αντιθετο.Αλλιως καρτα ηχου εσωτερικη ή εξωτερικη

----------


## mikemtb73

> Υπαρχουν κατι ετοιμα modules απο spdif se jack ή το αντιθετο.Αλλιως καρτα ηχου εσωτερικη ή εξωτερικη


Από Jack 3.5mm θα βγάλει 5.1 ήχο σε spdif? 

Μόνο κάρτα ήχου φίλε μου με αναλογη εξοδο

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A520F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## vasilllis

https://www.bestprice.gr/search?q=optical+to+3.5+mm
βλεπω το αντιστροφο.Λες να μην το ψαξω;

----------


## 1kost1

Μάλλον πάω για εσωτερική κάρτα ήχου (να μην έχω «συμπράγκαλα»  δίπλα στον υπολογιστή . υπάρχει κάποια αξιόλογη κ φτηνή λύση;;;; (κάποιο λινγκ θα διευκόλυνε πολύ) . επαναλαμβάνω δεν θέλω τίποτα το επαγγελματικό απλά να βγάλω σε οπτική ίνα να το συνδέσω με το στερεοφωνικόβ¦..

----------


## mikemtb73

> https://www.bestprice.gr/search?q=optical+to+3.5+mm
> βλεπω το αντιστροφο.Λες να μην το ψαξω;


Τι παει να πει αντίστροφο, ενα 'απλο' 'καλωδιο' οπτικης ινας δείχνεις. Που προϋποθέτει να εχει εξοδο combo R/L out και οπτική εξοδο στον πάτο....
Αυτο φαινεται απο τα χαρακτηριστικα της motherboard του νηματοθετη (δεν εχει) 

Στάλθηκε από το FIG-LX1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

vasilllis (29-05-20)

----------


## vasilllis

κατι τετοιο https://www.monoprice.com/Product?p_id=6884

αλλα ξεχασα οτι θελει 5 .1 οποτε μονο καρτα ηχου.

----------


## 1kost1

τελικά κάτι (οικονομικό) σε εσωτερική κάρτα ; (πάντα με οπτική εξοδο)

----------


## vasilllis

> τελικά κάτι (οικονομικό) σε εσωτερική κάρτα ; (πάντα με οπτική εξοδο)


https://www.skroutz.gr/c/50/kartes-h...esoteriki.html

----------


## maik65

.........

----------


## mikemtb73

https://www.google.com.br/search?ei=...e-gws-wiz-serp

Στάλθηκε από το FIG-LX1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

